# the One Ring for sale...?



## Lord Vetinari (Feb 26, 2002)

I´m sorry, I really don´t know to what forum to put this topic, so I´ll just put it here.

I was wondering where I could buy the One Ring (golden), size 11½...
I know there are a few rings for sale at ebay, but they are all too small for me. (thay are sizec 6½, 7 or 10)
If you know where I could buy a ring (for max. $100-150, I can´t afford more expensive ring for I´m a student) please inform me.
thanx..


----------



## Talierin (Feb 26, 2002)

You could try www.badalijewelry.com

I got my ring there(the necklace kind) for $40. I really like it.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Feb 27, 2002)

So the necklace kind is about size 10? Do you know wether it is a bit bigger or smaller than size 10? 
And can you take the ring out of the necklace without damaging them?
And by the way, does the ring fit your finger?


----------



## Talierin (Feb 27, 2002)

I wouldn't know about the size, but I can't wear it on my finger, it's too big. It does come off the chain.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Feb 28, 2002)

Then it should my finger...
I mean I´ve always gotten the bigest fingers in my class.
That´s one reason I was called "the bear" -I got big claws  
By the way, has the gold plating of your ring ever worn off?


----------



## Talierin (Feb 28, 2002)

Not yet.


----------



## Aroghel (Mar 1, 2002)

Are they fake plastic kind or real brass with the gold pollish stuff? and where did you get it??


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 2, 2002)

I heard they can make a silver ring with gold plating.
That way your finger doesn´t turn green if the ring get´s wet or you sweat. 
That kind of ring costs about $129, and they make it the size you want. 

Oh, they make the gold gollum rings (brass with gold plating) of size 10, too.


----------



## Aroghel (Mar 3, 2002)

ok thnx maybe i'll check there sometime


----------



## Snaga (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *I wouldn't know about the size, but I can't wear it on my finger, it's too big. It does come off the chain. *



Ah well, the ring is trying to get back to its master!! 

I bought the One Ring for my girlfriend. But it didn't work! Don't waste your money!


----------



## Hirila (Mar 17, 2002)

I know the original FILM-ring was made by a German. But I don`t know his name, where he`s from or how to contact him.

All I know is, he made it with the famous line "One Ring to rule them all...". And you have to wait very, very long for one. Too many people want one.


----------



## Enig (Apr 17, 2002)

You can buy it on theonering-shop.com and http://www.lordoftheringsshop.com/lotrshop/badali.asp


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Apr 22, 2002)

*the bronze plated gold One Ring?*

I´d like to know about the ring..
does anyone here have one?
At www.badalijewelry.com they sell these rings,
and they say that if you wear it on your finger,
your finger turns green...? 
Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## Talierin (Apr 22, 2002)

I have the necklace kind from there, which is the one that turns your finger green. But it hasn't for me, since it's too big for me to wear it on my finger. But if they say it will turn your finger green, then it prolly does.


----------



## Goldberry344 (May 3, 2002)

try The Noble Collection for $295. they also sell Aragorn's ring, Galadrial's ring, the Witch King's ring and Arwen's necklace. very pretty.


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 4, 2002)

why bronze plate a gold ring makes no sense to me


----------



## Arwen_evenstar (May 10, 2002)

*Yup*

They are a waste of money. I had one, and it did turn my finger green, so i looked like i had a green ring!!!!!


----------



## legoman (May 14, 2002)

Its an affect of the metal, you can get bracelets for arthritus that do the same thing... I don't know why I know that.


----------



## Legolam (May 20, 2002)

It's probably a reaction with the sweat on your skin. I have a metal bit on my violin bow where I hold it and after I play my violin for about an hour, my finger is a minging green colour.

That's a point, why would you bronze plate a gold ring? Weirdos


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (May 22, 2002)

Sillies. They put gold plate OVER the bronze. =)


----------



## ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Jun 2, 2002)

Well, theres really no point in owning the one ring cos i own the one ring that rules the one ring and u can't buy the one ring cos it got destroyed in the fires of mount doom


----------

